# Min Ron Nee's Book



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anyone have this hefty expensive book? If so, could you let me know if it would be worth buying?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Yes it is a great book. It has a lot of great information. Just remember, it is just one mans "opinions". I have found it to be a very useful book.


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely worth buying for the information alone. Min's opinions are very interesting reads as well but you may find different methods more pleasing.

Get one!

~Mark


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

It is an amazing book. Definitely a definitive resource on Havana cigars. It is a well made book with incredible pictures and the information is exhaustive.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually I'd rather have as many cigars as I can hold in one hand from Min Ron Nee's humidor than having the book! But that ain't gonna happen most likely...


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Does anyone have this hefty expensive book? If so, could you let me know if it would be worth buying?


my opinion??...save your money...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

bigpoppapuff said:


> my opinion??...save your money...


I'm gonna have to agree with BPP on this. if you can borrow one and read it do it, but otherwise you money will be better spent somewhere else


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

With several varying opinions, I'll see if I can borrow one from somebody. Actually in another place and another dimension; there was once a Special Cigar Pass that included this book. <G> I wonder if anybody might be interested in such a thing? Shipping would be a bit pricey and there'd be longer waits between legs of the pass, but it might be worth it to those of us who haven't read the book. It also might get the loaner of the book a few extra seegars also...

Anybody interested, go ahead and post here.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> With several varying opinions, I'll see if I can borrow one from somebody. Actually in another place and another dimension; there was once a Special Cigar Pass that included this book. <G> I wonder if anybody might be interested in such a thing? Shipping would be a bit pricey and there'd be longer waits between legs of the pass, but it might be worth it to those of us who haven't read the book. It also might get the loaner of the book a few extra seegars also...
> 
> Anybody interested, go ahead and post here.


That sounds interesting. I'd love to read that book.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Someone needs to put it into a PDF doc. and host it on a site!!! That would be the bomb!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Someone needs to put it into a PDF doc. and host it on a site!!! That would be the *bomb*!!!


It's always about the bombs with you, isn't it John.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Just head to the Library...they may have it or can do a trade of sorts from other libraries.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Or go to a bookstore and just read some of the stuff in it.


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Just head to the Library...they may have it or can do a trade of sorts from other libraries.


I thought of that myself. Unfortunatelly even in NYC I could not find a library ora store that carries this book


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

bigpoppapuff said:


> my opinion??...save your money...


I agree...I bought one and traded it for cigars a month later. You can get the same info on the net for free.


----------



## BlueHavanaII-cl (Apr 7, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Does anyone have this hefty expensive book? If so, could you let me know if it would be worth buying?


Come visit me in Atlanta... I've got it on the coffee table in the lounge!

Jim


----------



## BrettMaverick (Jul 21, 2007)

The most recent edition of the MRN book can be purchased now at:

www.cigar-wisdom.com


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> I agree...I bought one and traded it for cigars a month later. You can get the same info on the net for free.


I'm a book person. I like books and I collect books so I really enjoy mine. If you are interested in it just as a resource, then yes save your money because the info is all on the internet.


----------



## BrettMaverick (Jul 21, 2007)

That is a very interesting comment. Just where is this information on the internet? I have never heard that. Fascinating.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Squid...I've got the Min Ron Nee book. I'll bring it up to Robusto's on the 26th.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

BrettMaverick said:


> That is a very interesting comment. Just where is this information on the internet? I have never heard that. Fascinating.


It's scattered in many different places and on different boards. You have to hunt to find it but it is available.

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/index.htm


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

BrettMaverick said:


> That is a very interesting comment. Just where is this information on the internet? I have never heard that. Fascinating.


i find this post to be fascinating.....

imho...the book is a waste of money,unless you need an expensive coffee table book to impress your friends....spend the money on the book or buy some good cigars??.....hmmmm...which will it be???


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

bigpoppapuff said:


> i find this post to be fascinating.....
> 
> imho...the book is a waste of money,unless you need an expensive coffee table book to impress your friends....spend the money on the book or buy some good cigars??.....hmmmm...which will it be???


You are right. That was a decision that I pondered. Believe me, I thought about the cigars that I could get with the money before I pulled the trigger. In the end though, I enjoy fine books and I still have plenty of cigars. It is a well made book and I have enjoyed looking at it many times. Never shared it with anybody but my wife but I guess I _could_ use it to impress my friends. I actually have a small collection of cigar books. "The Havana Cigar" by Todesco, and "The Ultimate Cigar Book" by Richard Carleton Hacker are two more that I enjoy and still look at from time to time.

You are also correct in your assumption that there are Brothers that use Min Ron Nee to be obnoxious and elitist. But, as I said there are some of us that enjoy it because it is a well made book with good information.

I am a simpleton and I like big pictures.


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

the hacker book is very well written.....i've herfed with him a few times, he's a really nice guy....maybe the most knowledgeable pipe guy around.....the min rom nee book is,though well done,a way to waste a few bucks.....the photos are nice,no question....


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

As one who has the MRN, I must say it is an important part of Cuban cigar history and a must-read for any CC aficionado. That being said, the book has much objective information, and subjective information as well. I purchased my copy for around $90 a year ago. If you search some of the other boards, I'm sure you can find someone willing to part with it without having to pay a hefty premium. This book is not for everybody, but it's fantastic to read and reference in my opinioin.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

I have the book also, it was given to me when I opened my cigar lounge (RIP--- long story). It is a fascinating book and very informative. If you are a collector of cigar paraphenlia, then you should have it in your collection. If you just love to smoke cigars because you love cigars, then it is probably not worth the money spent. I drop coin on a lot of cigar stuff because this has become my hobby and my passion.


----------

